# Portland IN. Whizzer Legacy Shirts (100) with numbered prints



## Goldenrod (Jul 18, 2019)

I made and gave away 100 Whizzer shirts made in 1993.  I wanted to do a color picture shirt to replace the old technology.   The unique, bold drawing of my old silk screen print was the only picture anyone wanted.  Since the restoring of Whizzers has been going on for 50 years, I added the names of all men (I know of) who contributed the most effort to the restoration community.  Any person I missed can be added to the print and shirt.  If your name is on it, you get it free but others are sold at cost $7.  Colors: red, black, dark green and gray flex on ivory white.    Dark print on 1/2 light colored shirts and 1/2 are printed with white ink on dark shirts. All sizes are available in the second 100 (Legacy) shirts.
    The second picture, (Baby Changing Station) was designed for two men who invited me to show my bikes with their antique cars.  They run a popular bar called The Ox in Baileys Harbor, WI.  I made copies of this fake changing table to place on silk screened shirts.  Sold at cost $7 for the truly disturbed at the Portland IN. meet.  I also have about 8 other types of wacko shirts made for my warped friends who like to appall their politically correct friends.


----------

